# 4h pig weight gain - need help!!



## hayzor (Dec 8, 2003)

My daughters 4h pig weighs in at 55 lbs - the fair is in 92 days, and the min weight is 215 lbs - thats 1.74 lbs/ day weight gain. 
That seems high. It is currently on 16% protein grower. 
Anything else we can do to help it gain weight ?? :1pig: :1pig: 

I'd hate for her not to be able to compete in the Fair. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

Pigs take a while to get to the 100 lb mark, after that point they gain more rapidly. 

This might be helpful. http://extension.usu.edu/files/publications/publication/AG_Livestock_2005-03.pdf

Best of luck!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Boost the protein level up to 18 %. You may make it to 215 but it is going to be a photo finish. I would worm the pig. If the pig is by itself I would try to get a another so they will compete for food. You are providing the feed free choice aren't you along with constantly fresh water?


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

what breed is the pig? What kind of weather and set up do you have??
Feed her smaller amounts 3x a day. 
If she is duroc, she will gain well over 2# a day. Our slow gainers gain 1.7/day, (the crossbreds and such). What brand of feed are you feeding? Are you feeding a show ration? How old is this pig?


----------



## hayzor (Dec 8, 2003)

Feeding free choice - clean water available. Not sure on the breed - its pink. Hi-Pro feed (something like that). 
It is in w/ another pig, same age, a little bit heavier. 
We got the pig end of November - just weaned (approx 8 weeks). So its about 12-13 weeks now. 
I'll check the feed tonight and boost to 18%.

Which wormer do you recommend??


----------



## chicamarun (Dec 26, 2006)

Don't laugh - be we did a photo finish this past year at the 4-H fair. The stress of loading the hogs on the trailer made 1 loose 12 pounds - this was a lot our fault - 1st year people and we didn't do so well. So I did what I had to in order to get it to eat and drink as much as possible.

Powdered sugar mixed in with the feed - makes it sweet and they eat it up (I got a big bag from Costco)
Night before weigh-in we sat there feeding my sons hog with a spoon - cake mix. 

Not something I recommend - but it worked and we inched in.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Hayzor, if the pig is as old as you stated there is something major wrong! A healthy 50 lb pig on a decent diet should reach 220 to 240 lbs in 115 days. Worm that pig with injectable ivermectin yesterday. Can you post a pic of the animal?


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

I am on the auction commitee of my county fair.. our champion hog rate of gain was 2.64 lbs per day. Our average was 2.23. The rate of gain to 100 lbs is about 1.25-1.5 lbs per day, but after that, a healthy hog can put on 3-4 lbs a day. What are you feeding the hog? Is it on pasture? It shouldn't be, it should be in a very confined area. Stall it up and switch it to Ringmaster show hog. You'll put the weight on. It's expensive, but you'll make weight plus.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

They are right. There is something wrong if the pig only weighs that much and is that old. Another good feed is Honor from Land o Lakes, and Showtec from Moormans. I have heard some good things about Showmaster also. Yes, please post a pic.


----------



## MillsFarmFamily (Nov 14, 2005)

Average weight gain should be 2lbs of gain/8 lbs of food. Lots of good advice given by others. We were faced with this same situation last year. If there is no other pig in the pen with this one, there is no reason to for it to "compete" for food. Worm it with Ivomec, and up the protein to 18-20%, if you have to, you can do this by adding raw eggs. Also, if the pig is in the pen alone, you don't want to leave food out for it. Remove the food and feed it at least 3X/day, 4 if you are home and can do it. You can also add koolaide to the ater to get it to drink more. Weigh it again in 2 weeks to check the weight gain. You can also pour vegetable oil on top of the food to get it to eat more. We do 4-H swine shows as well, and I'll be happy to help any way that I can.


----------

